# How to replace battery in Routan FOB (keyless entry remote)?



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

:grinsanta:*I have used the search function and the interweb with "Routan FOB battery, Routan Keyless Remote Battery" Also, replaced Routan with "Chrysler T&C and Dodge Caravan". Search some Dodge and Chrysler forums as well. Not sure why I have no hits :screwy:

:banghead: I opened it up and half the battery is held in by the fob itself. Anyone know how to get the battery out? Should be easy but it's hella stuck. I tried using small needle nose with no luck at all. 


Is this just something to get me into the stealership?


----------



## Tax Consel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Removing FOB Batteries*

I have done this twice now. First time I used curved forceps.
Second time I used needle nose pliers.

Both were effective.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just used a micro screwdriver and was able to wiggle it out of there.
Now the remote is no longer working with the new battery. Any ideas on how
to reprogram the remote when swapping out batteries ?

... I'm off to search it up.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*funny you should ask... I went to the dealer for help yesterday*

I had started noticing that the key Fob was not satisfactorily opening the doors, so suspecting the battery and then being at the dealer on other business, I asked about the battery.

There is one 2032 cell in a wedged-in position which I could not get to release. I asked the parts man for help.

He took it out to the garage and a tech did remove it. I think there is a secret to this, but damned if I have figured it out. Clearly, if you are too aggressive, you could damage the unit and that would be bad... these are ungodly expensive to replace. 

I paid $3.80 at the dealer for a battery which swings wildly in price at stores, anywhere from $1.50 on up to $5.00 a piece. You would be advised to install a Lithium version for longevity.

Oddly enough, my other VW fob has had much better life than the two years I've gotten out of this Routan fob.

Final note, be mindful of how you snap the cover into place. At first, I thought I had done it correctly, only some time later to find the door not fully seated down.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

UPDATE:

I got it working again... No programing needed. There is a little retention clip @ the 2 o'clock position
that needed to be locked over the battery. Just make sure that the battery is pushed all the way in the slot and use a jeweler screwdriver to get that clip to go over the back side of the battery. :thumbup:


----------



## dgarlins (Nov 4, 2009)

*good to know, oddity myself*

i have an '09 SE and one of the FOB's has the tendency to open the passenger slider without pushing the button twice. i just got the van as certified last week, so they are replacing the FOB under warranty, but i figured i'd ask if anyone else thought maybe it were an aging battery that could be causing this. the FOB in question looks to be the one they used as the main unit when this was a courtesy shuttle for the dealer. it's a WELL used key FOB.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like the pad for the slider is worn out and making double contact even though you're just pressing it once. Good call getting it replaced. Maybe you mentioned it earlier, but what kind of Routan did you get? Colors and so forth.


----------



## dgarlins (Nov 4, 2009)

*09 Routan SE*



VWroutanvanman said:


> Sounds like the pad for the slider is worn out and making double contact even though you're just pressing it once. Good call getting it replaced. Maybe you mentioned it earlier, but what kind of Routan did you get? Colors and so forth.


We purchased the courtesy shuttle from one of our local dealers here in CT. It's a silver over grey cloth '09 Routan SE w/o RSE (secretly craving the RSE though). it had 49,800 miles on it and seems to have been WELL taken care of at the dealer. Because i read so many differing takes on the Routan i pushed for brand new brakes all the way around and got rotors/pads out of the deal. they are replacing the passenger headlight because of condensation and fixing some light damage on the hood. minus the wild key FOB, no electrical issues to report. There is a crazy loud creak in the passenger slider they are going to fix as well, though it sounds more light body flex than anything else. All recalls were taken care to allow for it to be certified as well for 2yrs/24k miles. I'll probably add the VW extended as well at some point. I love it, but man does it drive BIG! i road tripped to Pennsylvania over the weekend and was amazed.. then again i was driving a Jetta, so the difference is staggering.


----------



## SnowCatMacDobhran (Apr 29, 2011)

*Fob borked*

Interesting. I'm child & dog wrangling for a friend and I have their 2010 Routan. I stopped and got the battery replaced, but I think the fob is just completely borked. All it does whenever you hit any of the keys is open or close the passenger slider - doesn't lock the doors or open anything else. All the power doors work with the inside button. I'd look it up in the manual, but that's been taken out of the glovebox.


----------



## 18gti18 (Sep 14, 2011)

i bought a new battery from the site below and they explained how to install it

keyless remote replacement


----------



## LittleWhiteJetta (Mar 22, 2005)

Just fyi, my key fob failed on me in the Lowes parking lot so I stopped while I was inside and grabbed a pack of 2032s. When I replaced the battery it still didn't work. So when I got home I opened it up again and found that the contacts (the ones on the side not the bottom) were kind of pressed back. I used a scribe (pick) and pulled them out a touch and everything worked great. I Was able to open and close both slides and lock it back up from inside the house. So if your fob is messing up it might serve to check the contacts before you buy batteries.


----------

